# new meber from croatia



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello world,

New to the forum, wanted to do a quick introduction.
i am 48 y old from Croatia town Split.
my saling boat is Bavaria 38 2003
i usaly sail adriatic sea,greek coast.
I dreem circumnavigation and newer stop before my death.
If sombody come to Split Croatia and need help free contact me.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

You are very much welcome here.

During the Fall of 1972, and into the Spring of 1973, a Schoolmate of mine spent the time in Dubrovnik.
She loved it there, being 15 years old, and enjoying what was then Yugoslavia, and the little Cafes by the Harbor, where Slivovitz was cheap and plentiful, and Sailing was a Passion.
Yachting there back then was old small wooden boats, no longer useful for fishing.
Her Father was some kind of Diplomat, and the only thing political that she came back with was that, no matter the Politics, everybody in the Harbor Cafes hated Tito.

You would have been just a child back then, but were you into Boats?
Did you hang around the Docks, wishing to go to Sea?

My Best to you;
¬Erindipity


----------



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

Erindipity said:


> You are very much welcome here.
> 
> During the Fall of 1972, and into the Spring of 1973, a Schoolmate of mine spent the time in Dubrovnik.
> She loved it there, being 15 years old, and enjoying what was then Yugoslavia, and the little Cafes by the Harbor, where Slivovitz was cheap and plentiful, and Sailing was a Passion.
> ...


this is old time and i be 4-5 year old.:svoilier:
me first neighbor be at 200-300 meter finish new hotel LAV.in front of our house be sea and in back dense old wood jungle. now house and hotel in all direction.i bay :sailing-pilgrims: because i like swim whit my wife solo,not in group whit 1000 other people. I like people, but also love and privacy


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

It is good to hear from you. I somebay hope to sail the Adriatic, you have a beautiful sailing area to call home.


----------



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

7MileBeach said:


> It is good to hear from you. I somebay hope to sail the Adriatic, you have a beautiful sailing area to call home.


yes thanks. summer Croatia,Greec is best world sailing area.new zeland and small part Caribbean winter world location for sailing.
But croatia is now full of yacht about 4500 bare charter boat, 14000 yacht on storage usaly stranger and 30000 small local boat.But Due to the length of the coastline, Croatia has about 2.6 nautical
connections(yacht bearth) per kilometer, France 64, Italy 3.1, Spain
20.2, Greece 1.1, Turkey 2.2

Last couple day is imposibile sail because no wind and sea is like oil.(no wave)
best month for crusing is may and september-october and first week november


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Davor Meter said:


> summer Croatia,Greec is best world sailing area.new zeland and small part Caribbean winter world location for sailing.


I've been on or under the water in all 3 areas you mention, but not on a sailboat, yet. Car ferry across the Adriatic from Brindisi to Patras and back. In New Zealand, ferries between islands, ocean kayaking and diving off of White Island. And, many diving trips to the Caribbean. Only one sailing vacation in the Bahamas on a friends 35' Pearson.

I'll have to remember to sail the Adriatic in September or October.


----------



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

7MileBeach said:


> I'll have to remember to sail the Adriatic in September or October.


whay i say September or October,weather is moderate, little danger of storm. light wind and most importantly, the school year began, the peak tourist season has passed. and perhaps only around 1500-2000 charter boat in the sea. no crowds and the locals are in a better mood.


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Davor Meter said:


> no crowds and the locals are in a better mood.


That's what I figured. I'm not looking for noisy crowds. I would want to enjoy the surroundings.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: new member from croatia*

We chartered in Croatia a few years ago - got the boat in Castel Gomilica and spent the first night in Split. Wonderful town, but crowded with tourists. Too many places to visit, Maslinica, Milna, Hvar... We'll definitely go back some time - your home is a wonderful place.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Davor - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

7MileBeach said:


> That's what I figured. I'm not looking for noisy crowds. I would want to enjoy the surroundings.


Also i have route whit very low turist in high touristic season.
Split-north side island brac.First 2 day i like stay night anchor 43°20'13.33"S
16°48'53.87"I 
go in Povlja whit dingy after you can sail to Pokrivenik bay, Island Hvar or other small vilage on north side of hvar. 10-15 nm
after this can explore area around 2-20 nm from Komarna, Croatia
around peljesac visit korcula go tu Dubrovnik and return(7-15 day) you need 3-4 year to visit every bay,small village.
usually i stay in every good bay,village 3-5 day or more.maybe for 20-30 year i explore all Croatia coast.


----------



## Davor Meter (Jul 5, 2015)

also i sugest for everbody bay boat pilot book if available in english
surf NAUTICKI PELJAR JADRANA sutelj have croatian and english edition


send email and ask aviability
also if need adress to delivery book,spare parts I am available for Split town area.i live 100 meter from marina LAV 
marina is very exspensive but everbody can anchirage 200-300 meter west from marina.(nice wether anchorage)


----------

